# مهاره اللحام للمبتدأين



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36845


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## abo majed 1 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## anbg 93 (17 أغسطس 2010)

التمرين الاول في اللحام هو (1.عمل خطوط لحام مستقيمة 2.تلحيم قطعتان متقابلتان 3.تلحيم قطعة على قطعة 4.تلحيم قطعتان بشكل زاوية قائمة 5l.تلحيم قطعتان بشكل حرف t


----------

